# Vivarium is back



## Marco Aukes (30 Jan 2014)

It is with great joy and pride that we announce the return of Vivarium:


----------



## LondonDragon (30 Jan 2014)

Great news Marco  well done for getting the show back on track


----------



## OllieNZ (31 Jan 2014)

Whoop Whoop. I was gutted when the show was cancelled. When is the next show?


----------



## ale36 (31 Jan 2014)

who is going by car? id be interested in a carshare


----------



## Marco Aukes (31 Jan 2014)

OllieNZ said:


> Whoop Whoop. I was gutted when the show was cancelled. When is the next show?


 
November 22 & 23


----------

